# How has your life changed during the pandemic?



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

This pandemic has probably affected peoples’ lives world-wide more than at any time since WW2: businesses closed, jobs lost temporarily or permanently, social distancing, stay-at-home, people wearing masks and the worst: people losing loved ones or worrying about those with serious symptoms. 

How has that affected peoples’ daily routine here? Semi-retired, I have been secluded with my wife at home (‘the bunker’) for several weeks. We are not used to being at close quarters for this length of time, but have been doing pretty well so far. Learning new levels of patience. . Haven’t seen my kids for 3 weeks, but we connect by texting and Zoom.

What strikes me most is how our routine has changed week by week. Every week brings a new level of protective behavior. Now our mailman just leaves packages at the door instead of ringing the doorbell and handing them to us. Some workers at our closest Amazon distribution center have tested positive for Clovid-19 so now when boxes arrive I put on gloves and dump the contents into a ‘clean’ box and take the original boxes directly to the trash. Wearing a mask during rare visits to the grocery store and CostCo.

Visited one of my physicians just 5 weeks ago. He offered me his hand for a handshake, but I gave him a fist pump. I told him we shouldn’t be shaking hands, but he said it’s okay, just wash your hands frequently. His office is closed now. (He is a good doc.) Crazy times these!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I got early retirement from my regular job in 2012, and we've been running our own art gallery since then, typically two afternoons a week, and for fun rather than for economy reasons. We closed the gallery 2 weeks before real measures were taken in the Netherlands because we saw it coming and did not want to expose ourselves unnecessarily. That sucks, but is in the end a minor thing. We get by pretty well, we have enough space in the house, and we're both rather introvert so we do not really miss contact with others that much (except for closest family from my side - my wife's family is mainly in Shanghai).

But we miss the normal things - walking to the supermarket every day used to be fun, taking the time to select things to eat that day. Now it's a sense of danger and something that needs to be done as seldom and as quick as possible. We miss going out to another city like we used to do one day a week, to look around, visit museums, shop, lunch, coffee - all gone, and no return to normal in sight yet. 

Then again, if we get out of this alive and kicking, we can't complain. Especially since I am in the danger zone for this virus (62, heart patient).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

In the past three weeks, I've only worked three days, and that was over the phone. Fortunately, I have a small retirement check from my previous job and will receive an additional retirement in mid-July, so I think I can hang in there until then. But I'm watching my spending. Still, it's hard to see a great deal on a boxed set and not click on it. I've had to talk myself out of a few bargains.

My wife is high risk for the disease, so neither of us are leaving the house much. We have groceries delivered from our local grocery store, which is hit and miss because a lot of things sell out quickly, and we get other things through Amazon.

My gym is closed, but I live on a sloping half acre, so walking up and down the hill is what I'm doing for exercise. 

Personally, I don't plan on getting out much for the foreseeable future, even if the government lets us out of lockdown, unless some miracle cure arrives. 

My church is closed, but I lead a Wednesday night Bible study over Zoom, so I'm connected with my support group. Sometimes I take my saxophone outside the church and play for the neighborhood, which is fun in a Cellist from Sarajevo kind of way. 

What I'm mostly doing now is Bible research and listening to classical music, then hanging out with my wife watching movies or documentaries. And it's great that we get along so well. We're both introverts, so we don't mind hanging around the house. 

We're fortunate to be in the age of the Internet. We can still be connected even when we're isolated.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Been on work-at-home since the 16th of March. I am working full time and so far have not run out of work. Letters are actually a lot easier to get out electronically rather than having to prepare hard copy for signature and routing them through the applicable folks for review.

Haven't been in a grocery store since the 16th of March. Several online orders. One grocery chain (Kroger) is pretty good though a lot of stuff is out of stock, I can still get enough to gain weight on. The online order for curbside pickup is an eight day lead time, so just picked up yesterday and put in my next order. Nice thing is I can modify the order up to midnight the night before pickup.

Walking the dog daily with my wife, other than that it is work, dinner, and some evening time. Then she goes to bed and I try to catch a little opera on DVD 15 minutes a night or on a good night half an hour or so.

Kids live four miles away, we have dropped groceries at their house and picked up groceries from them that my son gets from Whole Foods delivered to the door on his Prime Account--if he can find a deliver slot as they often are all taken.

Church is by Zoom and then there is a ladies group Monday night for my wife, Mens at 630 am that I won't get up that early for, and then general get together on Wednesday night over Zoom with interactive talk. We lost a lady, she went in for fever and stomach pain, had surgery last Friday am for stomach obstruction which went well, then the next evening things turned worse and an hour later was gone! Stunning!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

So far my stream has only been ruffled socially and in terms of activity - not being able to meet up with my mates for a beer or to go on one my longer walks now the spring weather is here. At the age of 56 I more or less pick and choose when to work these days (I don't claim benefits when I am unemployed) and was on one of my longer 'rehearsals for retirement' when the virus struck in earnest. I want to work again before too long, if only part time, but I don't know how the job market will react once this is all over. That said, I have relatively few outgoings so I am one of the lucky ones in terms of being able to ride things out for a fair while, even though what savings I currently live on won't last for ever.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, we are in forced quarantine here in my country. Unlike the US (or some states), here's obligatory, you can go out only for the "essential needs". Close to three weeks by now. It seems to be working, since there are only around 50 deaths. But much uncertainty remains on that and the number of positive cases since the testing capacity is rather modest.

Most of the time I have been working intensely on my research, to good results. I don't think it would have been this intense in normal times, since I tend to go out to cafes a couple of times a day, to the bookstores and to the cinema. But now I'm doing work most of the day, with some pauses for eating and that and for playing the piano (maybe an hour.)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

At home, in forced quarantine.

Nevertheless, I can go out twice per day to walk the dogs, so at least I'm not permanently secluded. 

Of course, I'm aware that I can potentially be infected by the virus, and I could die. Here in Madrid, some 8,000 people has already died, in the last month. But I try to go ahead, and hope the situation will be better soon.


----------



## Caesura (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm just staying at home and doing online/alternative school as well as doing chores and some other things like that. So, the pandemic hasn't really changed things for me except I can't go out anywhere at all and I have to wash my hands a lot more.


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

I can't do my casual teaching until it's all over or I find some kind of solution to my employment, so in the meantime I'm finishing my composition degree full time whilst living with my parents whilst getting a bit of compensation from the government to make up partially for money I'm unable to earn as a casual.

University is all online now, which makes it difficult to do any conducting, but composing isn't really affected by it.

Also, the premiere of my cantata _Praxis_ is postponed until 2021. I guess that gives me some more time to work on fixing up the piano reduction and the electronics for it.

My sister and (and i think my dad too) have some health issues that make them priority patients should anything bad happen.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Watching days going by, sometimes wondering what day it is but as long as we are having food and music.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

schigolch said:


> At home, in forced quarantine.
> 
> Nevertheless, I can go out twice per day to walk the dogs, so at least I'm not permanently secluded.
> 
> Of course, I'm aware that I can potentially be infected by the virus, and I could die. Here in Madrid, some 8,000 people has already died, in the last month. But I try to go ahead, and hope the situation will be better soon.


My sister lives in Madrid and she sent me a heartwarming video of people cheering at 8pm each night for the health workers. Brought a tear to the eye, seeing such a display...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> So far my stream has only been ruffled socially and in terms of activity - not being able to meet up with my mates for a beer or to go on one my longer walks now the spring weather is here. At the age of 56 I more or less pick and choose when to work these days (I don't claim benefits when I am unemployed) and was on one of my longer 'rehearsals for retirement' when the virus struck in earnest. I want to work again before too long, if only part time, but I don't know how the job market will react once this is all over. That said, I have relatively few outgoings so I am one of the lucky ones in terms of being able to ride things out for a fair while, even though what savings I currently live on won't last for ever.


I'm very similar to this, in that I haven't signed for unemployment since I'm not actively seeking work: I'm writing a novel, and have inherited a small but welcome sum from my parents. It won't last forever, but it's a taste of independence from having to work, or go on unemployment. I have nothing against either, but they're not helpful when you want to pursue your lifelong dream. But funnily enough, the isolation hasn't helped too much either. I'm finding it difficult to focus, and take a disciplined line on things. I miss cafes, I miss meeting the owner of a Brazilian caff nearby for small chats, or brooding over a coffee while looking out the window. Small things, and selfish, maybe, but on a bright sunny day, I miss this routine. I miss meeting my brothers for a pint in Dublin, arguing the toss over sports. And I miss sports, following tennis and football.

But as you say, my life's only been ruffled so far and I've been blessed not to have so far become infected, and touch wood, none of my family either....


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I am a Primary Care Physician so I am still working. Our Medical Group was slow to react to this so for a few weeks we had many infected patients. I was living in my basement for a while so as not to infect my wife. Now for the past week we are trying to limit office visits to patients that we have triaged to keep the Covids out, along with elderly who aren’t acutely Ill , but that isn’t going so well either, as I still seem to be seeing 1-2 Covids a day. Seeing them without adequate PPEis also terrifying. It is unbelievable how many people need a note for work. I work in an underserved area in Chicago, and our many Hispanic patients frequently work 60 hours a week , are supporting families at home, and don’t get paid if they miss a day. Most of them work in “essential “ industries such as Food Products and they are still employed—I had one the other day that needed a note to be excused from manufacturing “Tootsie Rolls”. I didn’t realize that Tootsie Rolls are essential foods


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As a primary school teacher it's been weird teaching my kids online on a platform put in place by the council as a reaction to the crisis, however not all my class are engaging and that's a concern as its the ones that need additional support who aren't engaging. I'm currently on my 'Easter holidays so I'm not setting work for over a week but I checked in on my class the other morning and those who are still working on the materials I set are eager for more At least this enforced break has given me the opportunity to sort a a lot of small jobs that needed doing in the house and catch up with the garden (which will look great when I fire up the new jetwasher) . I find the whole situation surreal and it is worrying but I'm just living day to day for now. At the age of 55 I'm tooo long in the tooth to worry unduly. If I get it, I get it, and there's littke I can do about it above the social distancing measures that I'm adhering to. Que sera sera.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I do have more time at home because there is nowhere to go. It’s difficult if one is a chronic procrastinator. Normally I have the excuse of no time to do cleaning projects around the house. I am supposed to be doing the spring cleaning on our deck right now, and somehow I don’t think that my wife will accept “I frittered the day away posting on Talk Classical” as a valid excuse.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm in NYC and in the midst of my fifth week of staying in. I take my dog out for walks and try to limit shopping to once a week. (Home delivery from supermarkets is not reliable anymore. I never see a slot open for Amazon.)

The city is very lonely. Streets are almost empty. When you are passing someone, you try to maintain as much distance as possible. My dog walks are on Park Avenue, because it has the widest sidewalks. I'm retired and living off my retirement savings. I've taken a hit in the markets, but am still much luckier than most. I'm involved with a not-for-profit theater company, which, like virtually all of NYC's cultural programming is shut down with no reopening date in sight. I read; I watch Netflix; I'm taking an online course; I listen to music.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Triplets said:


> Our many Hispanic patients frequently work 60 hours a week , are supporting families at home, and don't get paid if they miss a day. Most of them work in "essential " industries such as Food Products and they are still employed-I had one the other day that needed a note to be excused from manufacturing "Tootsie Rolls". I didn't realize that Tootsie Rolls are essential foods


I'm concerned for the Hispanic immigrants. As you said, they have to work, which means they have to show up even if they're ill. I don't know how they can be helped without causing some political outcry.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't complain as this situation has caused me only minor inconveniences. My gym and favorite bookstores are closed. The most serious thing is that I have two pressing dental issues which I can't get repaired anytime soon. But I am very concerned for the millions of small business owners with no way of generating income. And those with more serious health issues that aren't getting the care they need.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

jegreenwood said:


> I'm in NYC and in the midst of my fifth week of staying in. I take my dog out for walks and try to limit shopping to once a week. (Home delivery from supermarkets is not reliable anymore. I never see a slot open for Amazon.)
> 
> The city is very lonely. Streets are almost empty. When you are passing someone, you try to maintain as much distance as possible. My dog walks are on Park Avenue, because it has the widest sidewalks. I'm retired and living off my retirement savings. I've taken a hit in the markets, but am still much luckier than most. I'm involved with a not-for-profit theater company, which, like virtually all of NYC's cultural programming is shut down with no reopening date in sight. I read; I watch Netflix; I'm taking an online course; I listen to music.


New York City must be eerie. London and many other major UK cities were under night-time curfews and blackouts during the Blitz so there has been a precedent of sorts even if it was during wartime, but New York - surely nothing like this has happened there before even in peacetime?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

It did a lot...It weeded out false and true friends...


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> New York City must be eerie. London and many other major UK cities were under night-time curfews and blackouts during the Blitz so there has been a precedent of sorts even if it was during wartime, but New York - surely nothing like this has happened there before even in peacetime?


No. We've had damaging storms, most notably Hurricane Sandy, and of course 9-11, but this far surpasses them.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Today is my birthday (63d). Weird. Celebrating it just with my wife - first time in my life I won't see anybody else, not even my brother. At least we'll open a bottle of champagne for the occasion.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Today is my birthday (63d). Weird. Celebrating it just with my wife - first time in my life I won't see anybody else, not even my brother. At least we'll open a bottle of champagne for the occasion.


Happy Birthday! These days especially, we celebrate that we are around to celebrate our birthdays...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Today is my birthday (63d). Weird. Celebrating it just with my wife - first time in my life I won't see anybody else, not even my brother. At least we'll open a bottle of champagne for the occasion.


Happy birthday, brother! I celebrated my birthday in quarantine a couple weeks ago. No balloons, no surprises, no thing - it was perfect! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Kieran said:


> Happy birthday, brother! I celebrated my birthday in quarantine a couple weeks ago. No balloons, no surprises, no thing - it was perfect! :lol:


House in a nearby neighborhood had sign out front said "Honk, it is my 50th Birthday." I honked!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

My life has changed drastically in summer and autumn last year, so I organized myself like a proverbial ''soldier'' so this ''state of emergency'' didnt change much for me in terms of living conditions. Planning. organizing and executing day by day, u can only plan so much, in this situation, is in the center of my being rn and frankly all those things help not going ballistic...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I can't complain as this situation has caused me only minor inconveniences. My gym and favorite bookstores are closed. The most serious thing is that I have two pressing dental issues which I can't get repaired anytime soon. But I am very concerned for the millions of small business owners with no way of generating income. And those with more serious health issues that aren't getting the care they need.


I have 6 teeth in my lower jaw (have all my uppers though, gravity theory I guess, the crud falls to bottom). These are the 6 across the front with the two pointy ones. The four middle ones are wired together as they are wiggly and I am long in the tooth (gum recession). So, just before the stay-at-home order, one of the pointy ones broke off at the gum. Now the two pointy ones are what my partial clasp to, but it is still working. Have dentist appointment in two weeks but not sure I want to go in. Some chance they can cap tooth as it has live root. We;ll see. Maybe I will send the dentist a photograph. It if can't be saved, no need to hurry in.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

jegreenwood said:


> No. We've had damaging storms, most notably Hurricane Sandy, and of course 9-11, but this far surpasses them.


Let's hope this year does not have any major storms or floods. We have plenty enough to deal with already.


----------



## Caesura (Apr 5, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> Let's hope this year does not have any major storms or floods. We have plenty enough to deal with already.


I'm hoping we (in BC, Canada) don't have a massive wildfire season like the summers of 2017 and 2018. Last summer we got lucky, but I don't know if we'll have it easy this time.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Today is my birthday (63d). Weird. Celebrating it just with my wife - first time in my life I won't see anybody else, not even my brother. At least we'll open a bottle of champagne for the occasion.


Happy birthday!! I hope you have a very satisfying 24 hours (under the circumstances). :trp:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Happy birthday Art Rock! 

Life has been weird, have had to learn how to teach remotely, and will have the dubious honour of effectively deciding the final grades of my Sixth Form students, as well as the GCSE grades of a further 30+ individuals.

Am worried my place of work won't survive this.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Being on the solo side and retired, staying put at home has not been a problem for me. I hit the road every few days to hunt down food, paper products, and cleaning supplies (always with a super protective mask).

My wife, being much more gregarious, has had a few "down" moments but is taking it like a real trooper. However, she's quite sad currently with the first night of Passover just a few hours away. Under usual circumstances, we would have about 16 people over for the special dinner and celebration. For tonight, it's just the two of us, and I don't have a religious bone in my body.

Stay clean and safe!!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I had to postpone my wedding.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I am a high school teacher. Online teaching is a challenge. I think all of my students have access to the internet, although not all of them have checked in. I have 180 students spread across seven classes, and four different subjects. I have shared relevant Youtube videos and assigned a couple of worksheets. I have had a homework blog for years so the students were already used to this. We also have a fairly good online platform for submitting work. I am not sure I will bother with online video teaching as I do not have a blackboard, whiteboard or computer writing tablet, I only have a laptop. So if I were to do an online class using Zoom (for example) I could only say a few words, I couldn't show my students anything. Besides, our school district is not expecting much work from students, it is not business as usual here. Students have been emailing me so there is feedback.

My own life has changed a bit. I don't own a car, and I am not prepared to take public transit right now, so I haven't been anywhere in weeks. I have cycled a bit. Most of my groceries are delivered. I watch a lot of movies and I listen to a lot of music. It fairly monotonous here, and it's getting hard to distinguish between weekdays and weekends. This is probably the same for all of you. 

I don't need to shower or shave as often. Don't worry, I do, it's just not every day. 

I sometimes get into a funk, but that's when I go outside for a walk or cycle.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

isorhythm said:


> I had to postpone my wedding.


Well that's just not right. Are there any broad details you can give out (without getting too personal given how difficult it must be)? I'm sure being in NYC is a major factor.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

DaveM said:


> Well that's just not right. Are there any broad details you can give out (without getting too personal given how difficult it must be)?


It actually hasn't been that bad, even though we're disappointed. We did get legally married but are postponing the ceremony and celebration until the fall, when we hope this will be over...though who knows.

So far, we're among the lucky ones in all this. No loss of income, no one close to us is sick. So we try to think of the wedding as a minor setback, in the grand scheme.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Today is my birthday (63d). Weird. Celebrating it just with my wife - first time in my life I won't see anybody else, not even my brother. At least we'll open a bottle of champagne for the occasion.


How to Celebrate a Birthday During the Coronavirus Shutdown


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Ppl r effin edgy these days...2day a ''security guard'', some old geezer, who appeared when the panmdemic started in my favorite shop warned me in a very rude and pushy manner not 2 ''stall'', which I did by putting the stuff I bought in my backpack on an empty counter, non working 1...I was really annoyed and told him he can get more that he bargained 4 if he continues and 2 stop acting...Guy obviously has a chip on his shoulder because the other day he stopped me and asked 2 c what was in my backpack accusing me of stealing...I was shocked and angry because it was 1st time in my life 2 be accused of such. He didnt find a thing ofcourse...Thats my favorite store because of choice of products and I get really well with other stuff but now Im thinking of pulling the plug...

Yesterday I accidently broke my ''favorite'' pencil, by laying on it...It was not used 4 writing but rather as a ''stress reliever'' I holdin my hands when nervous...I think that 2 marx a end of 1 and beginning of another era...


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I used to think that if I had the time I'd be able to clean up the house. 

It turns out that was not the problem.

Seriously.

I find that with all the time in the world to accomplish stuff, it turns out that I can waste more time than I actually have.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2020)

Pandemic came at an inopportune time. I accepted a new job two months ago, sold the house, planned my move, then the pandemic hit. By some miracle, the house closing went through, the movers came on April 3rd, and we left that evening to drive from Central Coast California to the Houston Texas area. We stopped the first night in Pasadena, lunched the next morning in Palm Springs, CA, slept the next night in Phoenix AZ. The next day we lunched in Tucson AZ, had diner in Les Cruces NM, and slept in El Paso Texas. Got up, had lunch in Van Horn Texas, lunch in Odessa Texas and slept in Abilene Texas. The last day we lunched in Dallas Texas and arrived in Spring Texas.

Things were surprisingly normal, with a few odd touches. We had to talk to hotel clerks through the night check-in window, or from behind a plexiglass barrier. But everything was functioning more or less normally. Probably there was less traffic in the metropolitan areas we passed. We did check into all of those motels, and probably that is the biggest risk of exposure we have faced. We stopped in a Whole Foods Market in each major city we passed to get lunch and/or supplies for subsequent dinner, which we prepared in our hotel room with a hot plate and toaster oven we brought with us in the car. Some nights we stopped in two hotels, one to prepare our dinner and another to actually sleep. It added up to about 1,700 miles, 3,000 kilometers, and about 28 hours of actual driving.

Worrying about whether the house sale would be completed, worrying about what we would find in the road (hotels shuttered, etc) was a huge stressor. Those problems did not materialize. The other huge impact was my young son was out of school and he was on our hands 24/7 while we were trying to prepare for the move. I don't know how I will work with no schools at the boy at home.

Anyway, we survived, we are here. Now we wait and see if we got the virus...


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

^^^ Very interesting post! Makes those of us who just have had to just stay-in-place feel even more thankful. So many things could have gone wrong. Glad you made it safely.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I used to go out more.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

pianozach said:


> I used to think that if I had the time I'd be able to clean up the house.
> 
> It turns out that was not the problem.
> 
> ...


A good argument that severe procrastination requires belief in reincarnation. What's the rush. Just get it done in the next life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I walked to the baker shop this morning. As always for the past few weeks, only two customers allowed in the small shop at the same time. Already six waiting outside, keeping the proscribed distance from each other. So far so good. On the way back I wanted to pick up nuts from the market. On the market square, dozens of people were waiting at the various stands for their turn - again keeping the proscribed distance from each other. Unfortunately, local authorities had decided that pedestrian traffic on the market square had to be one way and enforced it. I arrived at what was defined as the exit, and although the nuts stand was only 5 meters away, with on-one in-between, and no-one waiting there, the city guard on duty refused me entry and directed me to walk around the block to the designated entry. Argumentation was in vain. I went around the block, only to find a queue of about 30 people waiting for their turn to enter the market square (keeping the right distance). At that point I had enough and decided that the nuts were not worth the hassle. The rest of the day will be indoors.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> I walked to the baker shop this morning. As always for the past few weeks, only two customers allowed in the small shop at the same time. Already six waiting outside, keeping the proscribed distance from each other. So far so good. On the way back I wanted to pick up nuts from the market. On the market square, dozens of people were waiting at the various stands for their turn - again keeping the proscribed distance from each other. Unfortunately, local authorities had decided that pedestrian traffic on the market square had to be one way and enforced it. I arrived at what was defined as the exit, and although the nuts stand was only 5 meters away, with on-one in-between, and no-one waiting there, the city guard on duty refused me entry and directed me to walk around the block to the designated entry. Argumentation was in vain. I went around the block, only to find a queue of about 30 people waiting for their turn to enter the market square (keeping the right distance). At that point I had enough and decided that the nuts were not worth the hassle. The rest of the day will be indoors.


You said, "NUTS!" Right? :lol:

But it's interesting to me that your baker shop and market are open. In Ireland I don't think the market would be open, and I'm not sure the bakers would be open, though maybe it would, since the health food store is. I live in the country now, and it seems that only the larger supermarkets and the pharmacists are open, as well as the health food store. I'd be very surprised if any public outdoor markets are open...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ordinarily I travel the world saving beautiful women from evil men, uplifting the oppressed and wreaking violent justice on their oppressors, mastering exotic foreign languages, solving complicated mathematical and scientific puzzles, creating ingenious works of art and music and literature, braving harsh conditions in remote wildernesses, exploring previously unknown underwater caves, amassing scandalous amounts of wealth, daring even gods to confront me in open battle, but these days I'm just sitting on the sofa hoping no one coughs near me while I get fat on junk food and cheap beer.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

science said:


> Ordinarily I travel the world saving beautiful women from evil men, uplifting the oppressed and wreaking violent justice on their oppressors, mastering exotic foreign languages, solving complicated mathematical and scientific puzzles, creating ingenious works of art and music and literature, braving harsh conditions in remote wildernesses, exploring previously unknown underwater caves, amassing scandalous amounts of wealth, daring even gods to confront me in open battle, but these days I'm just sitting on the sofa hoping no one coughs near me while I get fat on junk food and cheap beer.


Now, if you'd said, "cheap martini, shaken and not stirred", we might have guessed your real identity!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Only some snippets of empty street, highway and a market place which are usually buzzing with ppl...
https://streamable.com/1fenjj
https://streamable.com/vtbcml
https://streamable.com/s7d61a
2day I rode my bicycle on a totally empty street which I never do in '''normal'' circumstances, it all felt very spooky and unreal...


----------

